# Need trailer plug 4 my Allroad



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

I have an 01 allroad and can not find a 13 pin plug for my trailer to plug into the Allroad, anyone know of where I could find 1? any info would be great, Ive searched and found nothing even close. the local Audi dealer told me i was SOL....


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

OEMPL.US they are importing euro hitches to the us market and have another webpage just for hitches

its here http://www.eurohitches.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7&products_id=55


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice sir, exactly what i was looking for. Thank you. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

no problem


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Mar 9, 2010)

Last I checked those adapters from eurohitches.com were out of stock with no plans to get any more.

I ordered a batch of 13 pin Euro connectors from the UK to make my own adapter. I have one left if you still need it.

Since your car is a 2001, did it come with the trailer harness already installed or did you install it?


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Mar 9, 2010)

I no longer have any extra adapters.

For future reference, the 13 pin Euro plugs that mate with the connector on the allroad can be ordered here:
http://www.towingandtrailers.co.uk/cgi-bin/trolleyed_public.cgi?action=showprod_EP03&category=89

You can connect this converter to the Euro plug to use regular 4 pin flat trailer connectors.
http://www.thehitchstore.com/4way-flat-wire-converter-p-1706.html


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

We have towing trailer harness adapters in stock right now. On sale too - only 36.95! Click here for an Allroad towing harness


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*Allroad trailer plug*

Where is the plug on the Allroad?


----------

